# Game #38 (1/16): Miami Heat @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Brian34Cook

<center>















Miami Heat (23-15) @ Los Angeles Lakers (20-17)

Staples Center









Date: Monday, January 16th
Time: 7:30 pm

*Television:*








TNT

*Radio:*















Xtra Sports 570 ESPN 1330

*Probable Starters:*




































G. Fitch D. Wade J. Posey U. Haslem S. O'Neal 





































S. Parker K. Bryant L. Odom K. Brown C. Mihm

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Brian Cook
Devean George
Luke Walton
Sasha Vujacic

Miami Heat





























Gary Payton
Antoine Walker
Alonzo Mourning
Wayne Simien

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#9932CC" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Lakers*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Heat*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kobe Bryant 34.2</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Dwyane Wade 26.4</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 9.3</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Shaquille O'Neal 9.5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 5.5</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Dwyane Wade 7.1</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker 1.7</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Dwyane Wade 2.1</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Mihm 1.3</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Alonzo Mourning 3.1</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Brian Cook .528</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Alonzo Mourning .560</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Brian Cook .462</td><td>*3PT%*</td><td>Jason Kapono .457</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Sasha Vujacic .957</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Jason Kapono .947</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Pacific Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>24-12</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>19-14</td><td>3.5</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>20-17</td><td>4.5</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>17-19</td><td>7.0</td><tr align=center><td>Sacramento Kings</td><td>14-21</td><td>9.5</td></table>

*Western Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>1. San Antonio Spurs</td><td>28-9</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>2. Phoenix Suns</td><td>24-12</td><td>3.5</td><tr align=center><td>3. Utah Jazz</td><td>19-18</td><td>9.0</td><tr align=center><td>4. Dallas Mavericks</td><td>27-10</td><td>1.0</td><tr align=center><td>5. Memphis Grizzlies</td><td>23-12</td><td>4.0</td><tr align=center><td>6. Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>19-14</td><td>7.0</td><tr align=center><td>7. Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>20-17</td><td>8.0</td><tr align=center><td>8. Minnesota Timberwolves</td><td>17-17</td><td>9.5</td><tr align=center><td>9. Denver Nuggets</td><td>19-19</td><td>9.5</td><tr align=center><td>10. Golden State Warriors</td><td>17-19</td><td>10.5</td></table>

Father gave Payton a recipe for success
BY ISRAEL GUTIERREZ
Miami Herald










OAKLAND, Calif. - The kitchen is relatively new.

The black-and-white checkerboard countertops with the light-colored wood cabinets bring some life to an otherwise nondescript, everyday room.

To Al Payton, a retired chef, the kitchen is his pride. But it still lacks the extravagance you would expect considering Al's son, Gary, is a multimillionaire who would hand his father the world on a cookie dish if he even shaped his mouth to begin to ask the question.

[More in URL]

Heat Forum Game Thread

</center>


----------



## Seuss

I'm so watching this one.


Kobe's going to go crazy!


----------



## Unique

Hehe, Im gonna go with a big fat win this time. Now that Kwame is a superstar...(sarcasm for some of our slow members)


----------



## ceejaynj

I'm going with a win here also. Hopefully, Lamar will put the Warrior game behind him and show up ready. In addition, I hope Kwame can keep it up...we will need him in this one.


----------



## PauloCatarino

I'm betting ALL my Vcash bucks on this one.

Wade is awesome, but Shaq will want to dominate. He will fail. In fact, i'm seing him missing at least 7 FTs.

The Lakers will ride this last winning momentum to a 5 point win. Kobe will shoot like crap, but provide the daggers in the 4th. 

Kwame will be the second guy to posterize Snaq.


----------



## Lynx

We better win! :curse:


----------



## Cris

yuck i dont want to see shaq in HD, way too close for comfort :wink:


----------



## UD40

So, how will you guys bounce back from a 20-18 record?


----------



## Window Shopper

Lets see Kwame shutdown Shaq.


----------



## Unique

Window Shopper said:


> Lets see Kwame shutdown Shaq.



Again....


----------



## GoDWade




----------



## The One

Since Kwame will be starting he will be guarding Haslum and Mihm on Shaq. Shaq will get Mihm into foul trouble and that is where Kwame gets on Shaq and stops him. Then Wade will start to go off and sometimes make Kobe's D look foolish, but what Kobe does not do on the defense he will do on offense. Expect Kobe to start off hot briefly and then cool off but will still somehow score 32 or more in this one. So Kwame will stop Shaq, Wade and Kobe will score. Also expect Haslum to have a good game. Everbody else on the Lakers and Heat is a complete toss-up and will decide the game.


----------



## Brian34Cook

*O'Neal vs. Bryant? Two say it's just a game*
BY IRA WINDERMAN
South Florida Sun-Sentinel

LOS ANGELES - The Miami Heat just wants to get home, having spent the past 14 days on the road.

The Lakers just want to get on with their search for something more than the one-on-five offense of Kobe Bryant.

Having already presented the league with its annual Christmas Day drama, Heat-Lakers seems committed to offering mere basketball Monday night at Staples Center.

"I don't know what's going to happen and I don't care," said Heat center Shaquille O'Neal, who appears to have run out of material for his running feud with Bryant. "It is one of 82. I don't look at it as a do-or-die game to me. It doesn't mean anything."

On that Bryant is in agreement.

"I don't think it's a story," he said. "The guy's in Miami. Who the hell cares any more? You know what I mean? He's down there doing his thing, we're doing our thing here.

"It's a basketball game."

Similarly, Heat guard Dwyane Wade said too much is being made about his rivalry with Bryant, a matchup that has grown contentious in recent meetings, leading to a flagrant foul on Wade for an elbow tossed during the Heat's 97-92 Christmas Day victory at AmericanAirlines Arena.

"I don't take that matchup any more personal than any of the others," Wade said. "I think it's just more documented more, because of the Kobe-and-Shaq thing. I don't think it's more physical than any other game I play."

To Jackson, there is one particular display of sportsmanship he'd like to see, but one he acknowledges as unlikely - a pregame handshake between O'Neal and Bryant.

"He should just acknowledge Kobe," Jackson said at Sunday's practice. "There's plenty of time in their lifetimes for them to hopefully make up the distance that's between them."

[More in URL]


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

After we blew the last matchup, I'm not as pumped over this game. We need a win, plain and simple. We need to move ahead of the Clippers for good in the Pacific. Oh, I know this won't happen, but how about giving Bynum about two minutes on Shaq. Give the kid a chance to guard a legend before he permanantly eats himself out of the league.


----------



## IbizaXL

Brian34Cook said:


> To Jackson, there is one particular display of sportsmanship he'd like to see, but one he acknowledges as unlikely - a pregame handshake between O'Neal and Bryant.
> 
> "He should just acknowledge Kobe," Jackson said at Sunday's practice. "There's plenty of time in their lifetimes for them to hopefully make up the distance that's between them."
> 
> [More in URL]


 i agree 100%
Shaq ignoring Kobe was F***** up!
You might dislike the guy, but show some level of respect. Shaq, you won those rings with Kobe`s help, and Kobe is no scrub. Hes an elite player. i would really like to see Shaq to at least aknowledge the guy.


----------



## Cap

Lakers win in blowout fashion.


----------



## SoCalfan21

we win...by 7....i call for a good win


----------



## DBurks2818

It's not Kobe acknowledged Shaq either. Why should it be his responsibility to initiate the pre-game greeting? Like everyone seems to say here, Kobe was a big part of those championships too. Some of the responsibility should therefore fall on him.


----------



## BBB

Shaq being the older guy? I guess. 

Anyhow, it'd be great to finally get a win against the Heat.


----------



## thekid

Is J-Will gonna play? I'm sure Shaq won't have one of his lazy games tonight so we'll need to energy on the floor. Go after Gerald Fitch if he starts, make Payton play big minutes.


----------



## UD40

Am I the only one who has a feeling that, in honor of Dr. King, Shaq and Kobe _may_ have some sort of contact, and not just a little bump, and walk away?


----------



## lakers9104

lakers should win but there is always wade but if kobed does his 40 + points they should win


----------



## Unique

UD40 said:


> Am I the only one who has a feeling that, in honor of Dr. King, Shaq and Kobe _may_ have some sort of contact, and not just a little bump, and walk away?



Diddo. Maybe they'll realize how childish they look and just put that in the past.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

I'M GOING!!!! :banana:


----------



## IbizaXL

DBurks2818 said:


> It's not Kobe acknowledged Shaq either. Why should it be his responsibility to initiate the pre-game greeting? Like everyone seems to say here, Kobe was a big part of those championships too. Some of the responsibility should therefore fall on him.


yeah, but the things is , i remember once hearing kobe say that he tried making contact with Shaq, but shaq never returned his calls, or just ignored Kobe. I really feel like Kobe wants to be in good terms with Shaq, but the big fella just brushes him off.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

gio30584 said:


> yeah, but the things is , i remember once hearing kobe say that he tried making contact with Shaq, but shaq never returned his calls, or just ignored Kobe. I really feel like Kobe wants to be in good terms with Shaq, but the big fella just brushes him off.


 Kobe never called him. He claimed, "he didn't have his number..."

:rofl:


----------



## IbizaXL

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Kobe never called him. He claimed, "he didn't have his number..."
> 
> :rofl:


well, at least you know what his intentions were


----------



## BlackNRed

thekid said:


> Is J-Will gonna play? I'm sure Shaq won't have one of his lazy games tonight so we'll need to energy on the floor. Go after Gerald Fitch if he starts, make Payton play big minutes.


Doubtful. He still has his knee tendonitis which will have him sidelined.

Heat have too much firepower, we win, but it will be a close one. Might even take OT to get it done.


----------



## Eternal

I believe Kobe tried to acknowledge Shaq on one of the Christmas games, but Shaq just brushed him off, and gave a hand slap to Cook, prior to Kobe trying to acknowledge Shaq, and after.


----------



## Ghiman

Just win!


----------



## Pinball

Who the **** is Fitch?


----------



## UD40

Gerald Fitch, rookie pg out of Kentucky.


----------



## thekid

UD40 said:


> Am I the only one who has a feeling that, in honor of Dr. King, Shaq and Kobe _may_ have some sort of contact, and not just a little bump, and walk away?


They won't even acknowledge.


----------



## Window Shopper

Fitch looks like a harrier Tony Parker.


----------



## BlackNRed

Window Shopper said:


> Fitch looks like a harrier Tony Parker.


:laugh: you're right he kinda does.


----------



## Blink4

thekid said:


> They won't even acknowledge.


agreed


----------



## Brian34Cook

I have a dream... 

That the Lakers will win tonight!!


----------



## -33-

I don't think Fitch is going to start tonight...

JWill took a game off, sorta expected...if he doesn't play, I'd think Pat would start GP based on the previous game, but what do I know?


----------



## Brian34Cook

More than me  .. I dunno.. :laugh:

Also I added the Heat forum game thread link in the original post from myself. Be sure if you do go over there.. be careful


----------



## Lynx

GO LAKERS! :woot:


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I don't think Fitch is going to start tonight...
> 
> JWill took a game off, sorta expected...if he doesn't play, I'd think Pat would start GP based on the previous game, but what do I know?


I think your def right, if J Dubbs out, then GP will be starting.


----------



## shobe42

so i put a low bid on a ticket to tonights game... i lost as i figured... but when i got back at 6 pm i check my email and i got a 2nd offer at my low bid... so i buy... call a friend and hook myself up a ride to the game... then iwait 20 minutes for this fool to email me my ticket... finally he sends me an emailwith his cellphone... im frusturated and anxious at this point cuz its 6:30.... the guy says emailing laker tix closes at 5:30 pm & i got ****in ****ed over.... hes gonna refund me my money but im so damn mad,.. i was excited to go and got completely let down...

these *edit* better win... im so goddamn mad


----------



## Dwyane Wade

What stinks is that the spurs game stil has pllenty of tiem left, so i think we'll miss stuff like the tip off and hand shaking so we wont get to see like Shaqs ovation and Shaq Kobe meet in the middle b/c the spurs game...


----------



## ieatbabies

There TNT just showed Shaq going over and greeting Kobe while he was stretching on the ground... EVERYBODY HAPPY NOW? CAN IT DIE NOW?


----------



## thegza

Did Shaq just go up to Kobe and greet him?


----------



## Dwyane Wade

yep, great news gusy our rivalry is over!!


----------



## reHEATed

TheLegend said:


> Did Shaq just go up to Kobe and greet him?


yea, kobe didnt go up to shaq....what a bad person!

(lol, just responding to some stuff from last game...no harm meant)


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Great. Now we're going to have to watch that little exchange 1,000 times during the game, SportsCenter, Around the Horn, etc.


----------



## thegza

Shaq will have to answer questions about the greeting after the game, and I hope he doesn't try to be cute and says something slick. Hopefully he blames the media for creating this "fued" as they are now past all that.

Wishfull thinking, yeah..


----------



## DBurks2818

^
And some people are still complaining.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Odd ending there for Kobe to pass it up.. 

Lakers up 26-20 after 1


----------



## Brian34Cook

Bynum vs Shaq.. oh baby!


----------



## Steez

WOW.... WTG Bynum ... getting SHaq back...


----------



## HallOfFamer

Bynum and SHaq:laugh::laugh:

HOLY CRAP!


----------



## Brian34Cook

:jawdrop:

Shaq tells the kid 'Welcome.. 

BYNUM BOUNCES BACK..

FREAK YEA!!!!!!

OMG SHAQ TAKES A SWING AT BYNUM


----------



## Brian34Cook

**edited**


----------



## Cris

greatest dunk in lakers history.... bahahaha


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Holy ****! AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## nguyen_milan

Hoho Bynum :sfight: :rock: :jawdrop:


----------



## HallOfFamer

That was one of the best sequences Ive ever seen. Had me going  when Shaq welcomed Andrew to the NBA, then I went    when Bynum did the move on Shaq, and then satrted :rofl::laugh: at their whole exchange. 

What a game!:clap:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Again, HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Bynum is going to be the most loved person in LA. I absolutely love seeing that out of the kid. Gets toyed with by Shaq. Instead of backing down, he demands the ball and makes a beautiful move. And Shaq, WTF dude...


----------



## Cris

**** Yes Holy ****


----------



## lakegz

what happened!!!! im in japan, some please hlep me out here


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kobe gets the kind bounce for the 3 at the half.. Bynum showed Shaq some little things.. Shaq showed the kid some things too.. Nice swing Shaq.. Bet he doesnt get suspended..

Lakers sticking it to em for a half.. Can they do it for another?

Halftime: Lakers 57 - Heat 42 



Code:


Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Brown 	17 	1-2 	0-0 	0-2 	0 	2 	1 	0 	0 	0 	3 	2 
Odom 	18 	4-7 	2-3 	5-6 	2 	6 	5 	1 	0 	0 	1 	15 
Mihm 	13 	3-6 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	6 	0 	0 	0 	1 	2 	6 
Parker 	14 	0-2 	0-0 	2-2 	0 	2 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	2 
Bryant 	20 	7-13 	1-3 	2-2 	0 	2 	3 	1 	1 	0 	1 	17 
Cook 	4 	1-2 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	2 
Walton 	5 	1-2 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	2 	4 	0 	0 	0 	1 	2 
Vujacic 2 	0-0 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	2 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	0 
George 	9 	3-6 	1-2 	2-2 	0 	1 	1 	1 	0 	0 	0 	9 
Bynum 	2 	1-1 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 
Totals 	104 	21-41 	4-8 	11-14 	5 	24 	14 	3 	1 	1 	11 	57 
Percentages: 	  .512 	.500 	.786 	  	Team Rebounds: 6


----------



## Cris

the shaq kobe fight is over, but the bynum shaq war has just begun


----------



## thekid

Whooo!


----------



## spiraling

Dam bynum That's a legend in the making. Kwame should learn a little from Bynum. Where Big Bill? THROW IT DOWN BIG GUY THROW IT DOWN!!


----------



## shobe42

damn... bynum had me goin nuts... he got carried away tho... i would have hit him just like Shaq did... and im glad he didnt get ejected for it...


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Wow that wasnt needed from Bynum, he started the contact, Shaq shoulda punched him..


----------



## Unique

Wow i love this game...i love bynum ....shaqs takin a swing at a kid....just face it shaq you got owned!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Oh bull**** shobe.. You condone hitting another player like Shaq just did? That's stupid.. Maybe Bynum did too much but ****.. That was awesome.. Drew didnt back down!!


----------



## Unique

Dwyane Wade said:


> Wow that wasnt needed from Bynum, he started the contact, Shaq shoulda punched him..



Your so close to baiting so i would recommend you going back 2 the heat forum.


----------



## Cris

Dwyane Wade said:


> Wow that wasnt needed from Bynum, he started the contact, Shaq shoulda punched him..





very very close to baiting...


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Bynum got dunk'd 2 da ground but then came back at Shaq. Bynum got heart and if he becomes a star in the future they'll look back at this series as what broke him through...Then Shaq gets mad and pops the teenager like a pimple.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Lakermike05 said:


> Your so close to baiting so i would recommend you going back 2 the heat forum.


Umm no, I stand by waht i said...


----------



## Drewbs

Bynum really shouldn't have elbowed Shaq, it wasn't really necesary...

LOL that Shaq put back was pretty nasty, terrific move by Bynum though he copletely lost Shaq wiht htat spin move.


----------



## essaywhuman

I didn't think Bynum should've done that either, but I LOVED IT!!!

I love watching the guy and he showed some toughness there. When Shaq had that nasty putback dunk I was feeling sorry for him until Bynum did his thing. What a game so far (from Lakers perspective), Kobe and LO at the top of their game while our defense allowed only 42 points in the 1st half. Hopefully we don't blow it like we did vs the T'Wolves.


----------



## Unique

Cris said:


> very very close to baiting...



Get em C-bass!


----------



## -33-

Cris said:


> very very close to baiting...


 it's not baiting at all....

he made a comment about the game


----------



## H00PDREAMS

Yo! Bynum was just letting Shaq know he aint no punk! He is here to play. On the other hand he showed no respect for him... But some play the game that way sometimes you have to. Anyone remember Kobe going berzerk at Jordan's last all star?


----------



## Cris

Dwyane Wade said:


> Umm no, I stand by waht i said...



i respect your opinion, but saying shaq should have punched is going a bit far...


----------



## Cris

Shaq_Diesel said:


> it's not baiting at all....
> 
> he made a comment about the game


he should have punched him? really i dont know why that wouldnt enrange a fanbase by anymeans, im so sorry... yes shaq punch away


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

I'm sorry DWade, but that is lame. Bynum, who is a kid, was excited because he made a move on Shaq. He wanted to show that he wouldn't back down and gives him a light elbow shove that didn't even move him. Shaq has seen much worse without retaliating. Punch a kid half your age. Come on man... Let's drop it and enjoy the rest of the game..


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

I think that Bynum did the right thing by not backin down. At least Shaq knows that he aint no punk *****.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> *I'm sorry DWade, but that is lame. Bynum, who is a kid, was excited because he made a move on Shaq.* He wanted to show that he wouldn't back down and gives him a light elbow shove that didn't even move him. Shaq has seen much worse without retaliating. Punch a kid half your age. Come on man... Let's drop it and enjoy the rest of the game..


Wait so if hes a kid waht is he doing in the leauge, i dont care that stuff hes a kid, if he was a kid he wouldnt have intiated all of this by shoving shaq..


----------



## IbizaXL

i guess Lakers mods are very strict(plz dont take THIS the wrong way :biggrin: )


----------



## JT

Bynum bangin' with Shaq! Incredible. Kid has more nuts than 99% of fully grown Euros at the age of 18.


----------



## -33-

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I'm sorry DWade, but that is lame. Bynum, who is a kid, was excited because he made a move on Shaq. He wanted to show that he wouldn't back down and gives him a light elbow shove that didn't even move him. Shaq has seen much worse without retaliating. Punch a kid half your age. Come on man... Let's drop it and enjoy the rest of the game..


 take off the purple and gold glasses for a minute....

Shaq dunked on Bynum, Bynum dunked on Shaq.

Bynum took a shot at Shaq, Shaq took a shot at Bynum.

They both made great plays, they both made stupid mistakes. 

Quit trying to blame Shaq when both players are at fault in their own way....


----------



## Unique

gio30584 said:


> i guess Lakers mods are very strict(plz dont take THIS the wrong way :biggrin: )



No not strict just fair.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Cris said:


> he should have punched him? really i dont know why that wouldnt enrange a fanbase by anymeans, im so sorry... yes shaq punch away


And most the lakers fans saying its great we love it we love it, isnt goign far? and calling shaq a pansy?? you guys see right past your own posters??


----------



## Unique

Shaq_Diesel said:


> t*ake off the purple and gold glasses for a minute....*
> 
> Shaq dunked on Bynum, Bynum dunked on Shaq.
> 
> Bynum took a shot at Shaq, Shaq took a shot at Bynum.
> 
> They both made great plays, they both made stupid mistakes.
> 
> Quit trying to blame Shaq when both players are at fault in their own way....


A mod baiting? Wow. Take off the black and red skirt.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Shaq_Diesel said:


> take off the purple and gold glasses for a minute....
> 
> Shaq dunked on Bynum, Bynum dunked on Shaq.
> 
> Bynum took a shot at Shaq, Shaq took a shot at Bynum.
> 
> They both made great plays, they both made stupid mistakes.
> 
> Quit trying to blame Shaq when both players are at fault in their own way....


Bynum bump'd Shaq and Shaq pop'd Bynum. I think Shaq could've kept his cool


----------



## -33-

Let's just have the Heat fans go to the Heat forum.....

The Lakers forum isn't just for Lakers fans...and the site is supposed to provide for any fan to talk on any board regardless of their team...

There's no reason at all to be isolating and trying to push out the opposing fans from this forum, especially with what's been said tonight, but...it's your forum, not mine.....


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Lakermike05 said:


> A mod baiting? Wow. Take off the black and red skirt.


Whats up w/ Baiting this baiting that?? This is a basketball forum not a little kids forum..and how is that baiting??


----------



## HallOfFamer

Dwyane Wade said:


> yep, great news gusy our rivalry is over!!


You spoke a little too soon. :laugh:


----------



## Dwyane Wade

HallOfFamer said:


> You spoke a little too soon. :laugh:


i know man i know!! WHY>?> :no:


----------



## Unique

Anyways, back to the game!


----------



## Brian34Cook

WTF.. Cook starting the 2nd half


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

If you don't like the way we do things, then get off our forum. 


*puts the purple and gold glasses back on*


----------



## Cris

Dwyane Wade said:


> And most the lakers fans saying its great we love it we love it, isnt goign far? and calling shaq a pansy?? you guys see right past your own posters??


who said "we love it we love it?" pansy comment was edited


----------



## Brian34Cook

Heh.. Riley hit with a tech..


----------



## Cris

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> *puts the purple and gold glasses back on*


----------



## JerryWest

Shaq_Diesel said:


> take off the purple and gold glasses for a minute....
> 
> Shaq dunked on Bynum, Bynum dunked on Shaq.
> 
> Bynum took a shot at Shaq, Shaq took a shot at Bynum.
> 
> They both made great plays, they both made stupid mistakes.
> 
> Quit trying to blame Shaq when both players are at fault in their own way....


Quit being such a hypocrite because it's about your fav player, I've seen you ban trolls on Miami boards for doing the same thing and then braggin about it when people started talking trash about wade.


----------



## HallOfFamer

Cris said:


>


HAH!

I typed purple gold glasses on google as well. But you were a little faster posting it. :curse:


----------



## JerryWest

As for the game, it's nice to see Odom grow some balls and be agressive for once, he might actually score 20 points.


----------



## -33-

KennethTo said:


> Quit being such a hypocrite because it's about your fav player, I've seen you ban trolls on Miami boards for doing the same thing and then braggin about it when people started talking trash about wade.


 I'm not going to even comment....

The bottom line is 'Dwyane Wade' didnt' do anything wrong with his comments...and was immediately called out for nothing. He came to me and I've spoken up. The funny thing is that I've had plenty of Lakers fans come to the Heat forum, but not the same issues. Theres times when you need to be strict, and times when you don't...


----------



## Cris

hahaha


----------



## Brian34Cook

WTF is that ****.. :laugh:

Oh well.. My god..


----------



## HallOfFamer

BS ejection. Ejected for slapping the floor?


----------



## Brian34Cook

But Shaq can take swings :rofl:


----------



## ieatbabies

It was his second tech

Wasn't shaq's elbow at the neck too?? Above shoulders= ejection, no?


----------



## BallStateCards

HallOfFamer said:


> BS ejection. Ejected for slapping the floor?


And saying a cuss word on the court earlier...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

That is complete bull****. Joey Crawford is an idiot. You can't eject someone for that ****.


----------



## Cris




----------



## Brian34Cook

ClayVTrainum said:


> And saying a cuss word on the court earlier...


That's fine but a tech for slapping the damn court? WTF?


----------



## Laker Freak

Lead down to 11.


----------



## BallStateCards

Brian34Cook said:


> That's fine but a tech for slapping the damn court? WTF?


Well...I just think both techs were total BS...


----------



## Laker Freak

Cris said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook

Getting sloppy since that bogus ejection.. Gotta step the heck up :sigh:


----------



## moss_is_1

just a question what do u guys think about luke walton? i mean i know hes a good player but y doesnt he get minutes hes a very good passer..i see he has played 5 minutes and has 4 assists?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Awesome pic Cris.. :rofl:

I guess the refs don't want to be outdown by the NFL refs.. It's a race to see how many crappy game changing calls they can make. We're still in good shape. Kobe will go off in the 4th if need be. But it's time to move Lamar back to the 3. Haslem is owning him in the paint. Put Bynum back in if you have to..


----------



## Brian34Cook

Wade is hurt.. That's not good.. Sorry guys..

Surely he'll be fine though..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

I feel bad for Wade, but he slapped the floor after getting hurt. That should be a tech.


----------



## IbizaXL

Brian34Cook said:


> Wade is hurt.. That's not good.. Sorry guys..


f***!
why does this sort of thing have to happen NOW?!
Wade, just like Kobe, steps it up in the 4th....im not liking this one bit


----------



## Cris

beer run!


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Now i dont see how we can pull this through w/ out Wade..Gosh Danget..sick of injuries..


----------



## Brian34Cook

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I feel bad for Wade, but he slapped the floor after getting hurt. That should be a tech.


Too damn funny :rofl:


----------



## IbizaXL

Cris said:


> beer run!


LOL :cheers:


----------



## Cris

morning said bull****, tech!


----------



## Laker Freak

Why did Wade get to shoot free throws after he got hurt? He wasn't even touched.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

HA! I read Zo's lips too. Why do we keep trying to dunk on him? He's going to put it right back in your face.


----------



## Cris

horrible


----------



## Brian34Cook

Ugh @ Phil.. lead down to 4.. put in Kobe..


----------



## HallOfFamer

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> HA! I read Zo's lips too. Why do we keep trying to dunk on him? He's going to put it right back in your face.


They're 10x better on the defensive end with Zo in there.


----------



## Laker Freak

That is pretty sad when the Lakers can't maintain the lead with Kobe on the bench at the same time as Shaq and Wade.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Ho hum.. Kobe back.. Kobe puts it at 8.. the lead.. Nice fake by wade..


----------



## nguyen_milan

Kobe`s time baby!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

HallOfFamer said:


> They're 10x better on the defensive end with Zo in there.


 You got that right. I hope Shaq does not foul out. Zo has killed us all game. It's nice to see that Lamar wants the ball even though he's playing like crap. I was afraid for a little stretch that the guys were scared. Kobe seems to believe in them for now.


----------



## -33-

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> You got that right. I hope Shaq does not foul out. Zo has killed us all game. It's nice to see that Lamar wants the ball even though he's playing like crap. I was afraid for a little stretch that the guys were scared. Kobe seems to believe in them for now.


 There is no fear to go to the rim with Shaq in there.....notice since Zo went out, all the pentration on dribble drives or backdoor cuts off the triangle....

we need Zo out there right now.....


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Poor Mihm. I counted four bull**** foul calls on him.


----------



## Laker Freak

Cook is out, Mihm is out and Kwame has 4 fouls.


----------



## JerryWest

maybe phil will put bynum back in


----------



## Brian34Cook

Not a good time for that foul Lamar :sigh: 

C'mon guys!!!


----------



## spiraling

foul shaq and attack the basket dammit they are over the limit.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

This is ridiculous. Why are we letting Shaq take easy shots with 2 minutes left in the game! FOUL HIM!


----------



## Brian34Cook

:rofl: There goes Kwame..

Jeez.. Dang lane violations :rofl:


----------



## Laker Freak

Kwame is out and now Odom is the center and Luke is the PF.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Ugh offensive board.. Wade goes glass.. 3 pt game..

Kobe miss.. O BOARD GEORGE 

Haslem fouls out!


----------



## Brian34Cook

FT good.. 95-91.. Bynum enters the game.. 
FT good.. 96-91..

49.6 left in he game..


----------



## Laker Freak

Bynum is in.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Wade circus shot.. Kobe fouls him.. 42.5 left


----------



## Brian34Cook

Wade splits.. 4 pt game.. 

Kobe... no.. doesnt take a shot..

LO FADEAWAY!!!

98-92 LAL.. 19.2 left


----------



## Laker Freak

Odom fadeaway jumper puts the Lakers up 6.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Lamar, you have found your package.


----------



## JerryWest

game over, good win for lakers, odom barely misses 20 points


----------



## HallOfFamer

LOL


----------



## Brian34Cook

Wade 3 miss.. Walton fouled.. Should be it..


----------



## HallOfFamer

Damnit Lamar, another assist away from a Triple DUB. 

I think he likes playing on TNT, thats when he plays his near 20/10/10 game.


----------



## nguyen_milan

Look like we got this game


----------



## -33-

this is it for this season right?


----------



## Brian34Cook

And the Lakers move on to 21-17.. Heck of a roll right now.. (I still hate that POR game!)... Way to go Lamar, Kobe, and the rest of the guys.. Sure it's nice winning against the Heat.. but gotta take care of business no matter who it is.. Another win.. That's 6 wins in their last 7 games.. 

Final: Lakers 100 - Heat 92



Code:


LA Lakers
Name 	Min 	FG 	3Pt 	FT 	Off 	Reb 	Ast 	TO 	Stl 	Blk 	PF 	Pts 
Brown 	31 	1-3 	0-0 	0-2 	1 	5 	1 	0 	0 	0 	6 	2 
Odom 	40 	5-12 	2-5 	7-8 	3 	10 	9 	4 	0 	0 	4 	19 
Mihm 	22 	5-10 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	6 	0 	1 	0 	1 	6 	10 
Parker 	38 	1-7 	0-2 	3-4 	0 	2 	3 	0 	0 	0 	1 	5 
Bryant 	40 	13-24 	2-5 	9-9 	0 	3 	4 	1 	1 	0 	3 	37 
George 	26 	5-9 	1-3 	6-6 	1 	6 	2 	1 	0 	1 	0 	17 
Walton 	13 	1-3 	0-0 	2-2 	1 	4 	5 	0 	0 	0 	3 	4 
Cook 	10 	2-4 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	4 	4 
Vujacic 9 	0-0 	0-0 	0-0 	2 	3 	0 	1 	0 	0 	1 	0 
Bynum 	2 	1-1 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 
Totals 	231 	34-73 	5-15 	27-31 	9 	40 	24 	8 	1 	2 	28 	100 
Percentages: 	  .466 	.333 	.871 	  	Team Rebounds: 11

Game Info:
*Technical Fouls: 
Miami - S. O'Neal 1 
LA Lakers - B. Cook 2, A. Bynum 1*

This team can be a solid team if they can keep it up.. especially LO!!


----------



## HallOfFamer

Shaq_Diesel said:


> this is it for this season right?


----------



## IbizaXL

at least the game was exciting to the end


----------



## nguyen_milan

Shaq_Diesel said:


> this is it for this season right?


Nah see you in the final :biggrin: haha


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Good win for the lakers, becoming a very good solid team. Good for you guys..ANd as for Kobe Bryant, im not even gona go there, the guy sits out so long jsut comes back in and turns on his on switch mann..Absolutley amazing..Kobe Bryant is playing some ridiculous basketball, he cant miss the jumper, its like shooting in a pool for him..


----------



## essaywhuman

POG - Devean George!

Ok, maybe not but dude was huge down the stretch.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Good game tonight. We're coming together as a team. We hit a little bump in the road during the 6 game losing streak, but things are looking up for us. Props to Devean George for having a huge game off the bunch. He was taking and making great shots, playing solid defense, and made the big time clutch rebound. Lamar brought his A-game. Kobe was the man in the 4th. You have to love a good win over a contender.


----------



## Cap

Great game. I don't think I was the only one that was a little surprised to see Bynum take it to Shaq. No wonder he decked him, getting beat on the spin move like that made him look real old. Poor Shaq. 

Anyway, Lakers are 21-17 and on a role the last couple weeks (save for the barf out loud Blazer game). Let's hope the team comes together during the 1-2 weeks on the road like they did during the road trip in December.


----------



## Unique

We win we win!!! Ahhhh what a win. Kobe...MVP


----------



## Darth Bryant

Brian34Cook said:


> Wade is hurt.. That's not good.. Sorry guys..
> 
> Surely he'll be fine though..



Fall down 8, get back up 9. :biggrin:


----------



## Cap

Oh, and fantastic games from Odom and George. It was especially nice to see Odom demand the ball a few more times and actually score with it. *That* is what I want to see consistently! But alas, neither player are as good as they were today against the Heat. If only.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

And I apologize to the Heat fans for the bickering. Hope we can be pals like Kobe/Shaq.


----------



## -33-

i'll give it up to Kobe...

Payton was in his lap, and he hit big shots...theres nothing u can do, it's a greatly defended play, but Kobe just shows why he's one of the best....

we blew too many chances at the end w/ missed FTs and no box outs leading to 2nd chance opportunities....could've been a different ending, but what can you do...

It's time to go home finally..............


----------



## Unique

We win we win!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: ....Ahhhh Bynum , Legend in the making? He's got balls thats 4 sure.


----------



## KDOS

Shaq_Diesel said:


> i'll give it up to Kobe...
> 
> Payton was in his lap, and he hit big shots...theres nothing u can do, it's a greatly defended play, but Kobe just shows why he's one of the best....
> 
> we blew too many chances at the end w/ missed FTs and no box outs leading to 2nd chance opportunities....could've been a different ending, but what can you do...
> 
> It's time to go home finally..............


werd


----------



## IbizaXL

Lakermike05 said:


> We win we win!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: ....Ahhhh Bynum , Legend in the making? He's got balls thats 4 sure.


i must admit, i like this guys personality :biggrin: LOL

just read his avatar


----------



## Brian34Cook

LA Lakers 100, Miami 92

LOS ANGELES (AP) -- Shaq and Kobe had what amounted to a virtual love-fest -- at least for them.

Kobe Bryant then went out and scored 12 of his 37 points in the last 8 1/2 minutes, and the Los Angeles Lakers beat Shaquille O'Neal and the Miami Heat 100-92 on Monday night.

The longtime protagonists shook hands, embraced briefly and exchanged a few words at center court before the game when the team captains and game officials met. They exchanged another hug before the opening tipoff as the fans at Staples Center voiced their approval.

"I think it's great," Bryant told TNT at halftime. "We can put our past behind us and just move on."

Lamar Odom had 19 points, 10 rebounds and nine assists for the Lakers (21-17), who won for the sixth time in seven games. Devean George added 17 points and Chris Mihm had 10 points and six rebounds before fouling out. 

Dwyane Wade had 34 points and seven assists for Miami (23-16), which had its four-game winning streak snapped. O'Neal had 18 points and 10 rebounds, Udonis Haslem had 13 points and 12 rebounds before fouling out, and James Posey scored 11 points for the Heat.

The game was the fourth between the teams since the Lakers traded O'Neal to Miami in July 2004. The Heat won the previous three, including a 97-92 triumph on Christmas Day in Miami. O'Neal and Bryant didn't acknowledge each other before or during that game. 

Notes: There were no apparent problems between Odom and Miami's Gary Payton, who had to be separated following last month's game in Miami after exchanging angry words. ... Lakers F Brian Cook picked up two technical fouls in the third quarter, calling for automatic ejection. He left with four points and four personal fouls in 10 minutes. ... Riley also received a technical in the third period. ... O'Neal and 18-year-old Lakers rookie Andrew Bynum dunked on each other late in the first half before exchanging elbows, resulting in a double-technical. Bryant quickly got between the two.

[More in URL]


----------



## IbizaXL

i missed the game, is there any way i can see "the greet"?


----------



## Unique

gio30584 said:


> i missed the game, is there any way i can see "the greet"?



Check sportscenter. Or NBA Tv or one of us will post it up in a bit.


----------



## IbizaXL

Lakermike05 said:


> Check sportscenter. Or NBA Tv or one of us will post it up in a bit.


the thing(and its sad LOL) i have no espn, or tnt, i have NBA tv, so i guess ill just wait a few more minutes till NBA tv post games review(starts at 2AM here in the East coast :biggrin: )
thanks anyway


----------



## HallOfFamer

Oh yeah guys, I call dibs on the first Bynum/Shaq .gif avatar available.:biggrin:

None of you go taking it!


----------



## reHEATed

good game.....

Odom is playing great....he let payton get in his head last game, but got it done this entire game.....if lakers allow odom to play his game, they are a solid playoff team.


----------



## IbizaXL

HallOfFamer said:


> Oh yeah guys, I call dibs on the first Bynum/Shaq .gif avatar available.:biggrin:
> 
> None of you go taking it!


awww man! lol


----------



## IbizaXL

wadeshaqeddie said:


> good game.....
> 
> Odom is playing great....he let payton get in his head last game, but got it done this entire game.....if lakers allow odom to play his game, they are a solid playoff team.


right!

Odom can make more plays like the one he did tonight at the end with that fadeway jumper. hes very capable, i remember seeing him play when he was in Miami. (damnit ive missed that guy since he left :biggrin: )


----------



## Unique




----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

What a game. Now Kobe and Odom played like MJ and Pippen.

Odom almost triple double.. I like Kwame too even though he got 2 points.

Deven george stepped up. He is the Man tonight.

*edit*

Chris Mihm with great play. amazingly this team is coming together. We played with playoff intensity.

Fantastic game by Lakers. Kobe is just Awesome.. How can someone hit jumpers like that man... I was sht scared and also amazed about Kobe's nothing-but-net jumpers.

I don't care where lakers end up from here. but I just watched my Game of this year. Lkaers beating Shaq and Heat.

Great game folks lets Keep it rolling :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

In one of the post game interviews, Shaq said that he was congratulating Kobe on his wife being pregnant with a baby girl. Props to the big fella.


----------



## Unique

One more pic...This ones for B34C


----------



## DBurks2818

Great game. :laugh:

As for Bynum surpassing Shaq... don't forget what happened the play before Bynum's duk  Then there was the fact that Shaq outplayed Brown and Mihm combined (injured), but anyway...

I'm just glad Miami gets a few days off and a return home now.


----------



## IbizaXL

damn, i just saw "the greet" on NBA TV.
These guys were saying"wassup" like nothing ever happened! lol
whatever, at least they "buried the hatchet" as they say...

most importantly, it looked genuine, im glad to see these two at least say something to one another


----------



## Brian34Cook

Just saw on SC.. Shaq talked to someone (I think he said Bill Russell and then Riley) and they are letting bygones be bygones or whatever.. Shaq said it wasnt even about anything bad when they talked.. He congratulated Kobe for gonna be having another daughter..


----------



## Brian34Cook

Lakermike05 said:


> One more pic...This ones for B34C


:banana:

Look at Kobe :clap:


----------



## NOODLESTYLE

I'm excited because Slava is not ever going to be in a Lakers uniform again and YOUNG and ANXIOUS Ronny Turiaf is going to suit up very soon! :banana:


----------



## Brian34Cook

LA Lakers 100, Miami 92










LOS ANGELES (AP) -- Shaquille O'Neal got the word from Hall of Famer Bill Russell to make peace with Kobe Bryant, just as Russell once did with Wilt Chamberlain.

O'Neal followed Russell's advice.

Bryant then went out and scored 12 of his 37 points in the last 8 1/2 minutes to lead the Los Angeles Lakers to a 100-92 victory over O'Neal and the Miami Heat on Monday night.

Bryant said O'Neal first approached him while he was stretching before the game, and congratulated him on the birth of his daughter and the impending birth of a second child.

"It made me feel good," Bryant said, adding he was surprised at O'Neal's gesture. "We've been through so many wars together. Now, just be able to move on, try to do the best for this team, wish him the best in South Beach. 

After the initial contact, the longtime protagonists shook hands, embraced briefly and exchanged a few words at center court when the team captains and game officials met before the game. They exchanged another hug before the opening tipoff as the fans at Staples Center voiced their approval.

"I had orders from the great Bill Russell," O'Neal said. "Me and him were talking in Seattle the other day, and he was telling me how rivalries should be. I asked him if he ever disliked anybody he played against, and he told me, `No, never,' and he told that I should shake Kobe Bryant's hand and let bygones be bygones and bury the hatchet.

"Today is a day of peace. Dr. Martin Luther King was an ambassador of peace. So when I talked to Mr. Russell, he told me he said that him and Chamberlain spoke once or twice a week before he passed away. And even though people thought they hated each other, there was nothing but love there." 

[More in URL]


----------



## DANNY

that dunk by shaq on bynum was just nasty

it was like a fat burger sign coming down on the building woah


----------



## The One

Good Game. 

Kobe vs. Shaq is over. 

Now

Shaq vs. Bynum.  (probably not)


That was to me the turning point of Bynums career. Shaq gave him probably one of the rudest welcome to the NBA. There Bynum could have just excepted the blow, but no, Bynum went back and took it into Shaq in great fashion. That shows the Laker fans that he has a strong competetive spirit which every great player has. Unfortanetly he was too fueled by the play and the crowd, so he gives a shoulder nudge to Shaq. Shaq, as if telling a child to settle down, gave Bynum a strong elbow but I do not think it was mean spirited even though Bynum and the official thought so.


----------



## ieatbabies

Lakermike05 said:


>


Is the rivalry really over? Or was Shaq merely using it as a disguise to crush Kobe's already injured hand to give Miami an even greater advantage? ;D 

(jk)

"I had orders from the great Bill Russell," O'Neal said. "Me and him were talking in Seattle the other day, and he was telling me how rivalries should be. I asked him if he ever disliked anybody he played against, and he told me, `No, never,' and he told that I should shake Kobe Bryant's hand and let bygones be bygones and bury the hatchet.

"Today is a day of peace. Dr. Martin Luther King was an ambassador of peace. So when I talked to Mr. Russell, he told me he said that him and Chamberlain spoke once or twice a week before he passed away. And even though people thought they hated each other, there was nothing but love there."

Amen


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

I love shaq. As soon as he's nice to kobe, we beat him..

hahaha


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

BTW Bynum ****ed shaq in the *** Jamaica Dirty right there holy ****


----------



## Ghiman

Finally, a win against the Heat, i was going nuts when they blew the 19 point lead. Very exciting, nail biting, sit on the edge kinda game. And i'm glad Shaq & Kobe put the past behind them. Oh yea, and i'm gonna predict that Bynum is gonna be playing more minutes this season...just a hunch 

Still waiting on Damian Necronamous recap since he went to the game tonight


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

OMFG! What a game! We were at BJS Brewhouse watching the game and when the Bynum SHaq sequence happened the whole place erupted!! We got kicked out for being rowdy! :biggrin: But a great game nonetheless!! Bynum is gonna be a monster! Im callingg it now! :clap:


----------



## Potasyo

Great game by the Lakers, the box score says it all. I couldn't watch it tho, I was in school.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

im not gonna lie, that sequence with Bynum and Shaq 


oooooooooooooooooooooh man


:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 

:clap: 

first the dunk putback i was like noo!! damn...

but then how Andrew just took it, and spun around JAMMED

oh maaaaaaaaaaaaaan

thats was sooooooooo cooooool! oh man   

im not going to lie, i jumped out my seat 

OH MAN   

great effort by the team...

you guys still havent caught up the the Clippers tho :clown: 

we are still ahead!!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

oh yeah and that Bynum move on Shaq vid would be niiiice  


or a gif even!! someone hook it up!


----------



## BBB

Awesome stuff, first win against Shaq, finally! 

Saw the highlights, I love what I saw from Bynum there. The little nudge from him was totally uncalled for though, but whatever. I like the attitude. 

And it's great to see Kobe and Shaq stop acting like little childish kids. 
_"Nothing but love there"_


----------



## Brian34Cook

Yea umm.. so I heard Artest was in the stands again? That's the 2nd straight Lakers game..


----------



## ralaw

The Shaq/Kobe interaction was good for the league! Let's just hope they keep it up and the media doesn't try to mess it up. Bynum stepping up to Shaq was also good for his confidence. I am sure in retrospect Shaq respects the kid a lot more. Good win for the Lakers. Once again Kobe proves he is the unquestioned best player in the league.


----------



## knickstorm

The One said:


> Good Game.
> 
> Kobe vs. Shaq is over.
> 
> Now
> 
> Shaq vs. Bynum.  (probably not)
> 
> 
> That was to me the turning point of Bynums career. Shaq gave him probably one of the rudest welcome to the NBA. There Bynum could have just excepted the blow, but no, Bynum went back and took it into Shaq in great fashion. That shows the Laker fans that he has a strong competetive spirit which every great player has. Unfortanetly he was too fueled by the play and the crowd, so he gives a shoulder nudge to Shaq. Shaq, as if telling a child to settle down, gave Bynum a strong elbow but I do not think it was mean spirited even though Bynum and the official thought so.


he did look like a frazzled cat when shaq came after him though, good for him kobe stepped in.


----------



## Lynx

How about Baby Boy Bynum, I felt like I was watching history unfold before my eyes. Like Kobe going after Jordan, Shaq going after Hakeem......

That put back by Shaq over Bynum was embarrasing and he got up mad and brought it right back at him. Oh man beautiful....just beautiful move and the dunk, Shaq didn't appreciate that too much either. :laugh: What was dope about the Bynum dunk is he was asking for the ball. He wanted to go against Shaq. Fellas, I think we have our team of the future shaping up. The whole NBA world, after last night, will know about Andrew Bynum. And that fact alone and that fire he displayed and that raw ability to come back at Shaq and give him a piece of him, that alone will send his trade value through the roof. 

Great win. Don't really care about Kobe-Shaq hug. I don't like Shaq. :curse:


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn!

im SOOOOOOOOO HAPPY WE WON!


----------



## Sean

http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...=NBA.com&lc2=teamsites&siteid=team&video=team


----------



## NOODLESTYLE

I'm just really anxious to see Ronny Turiaf approaching time to play with the LAKERS! OH YA! :banana:


----------



## Cris

http://youtube.com/w/Snaq-Omeal-vs.-A-Bomb?v=X-bB7bQB2zQ&search=bynum


----------



## UD40

UD40 said:


> Am I the only one who has a feeling that, in honor of Dr. King, Shaq and Kobe _may_ have some sort of contact, and not just a little bump, and walk away?


Oh, I'm good.....


----------



## Lynx

Cris said:


> http://youtube.com/w/Snaq-Omeal-vs.-A-Bomb?v=X-bB7bQB2zQ&search=bynum


:rofl: OWNED!


----------



## Pnack

wow theres nothing better in life for a laker fan than a victory over miami!


----------



## Cap

KobeBryant08 said:


> wow theres nothing better in life for a laker fan than a victory over miami!


I'll take a 3-peat, or two. Maybe that's just me.


----------



## West44

proud of da boys. the triangle was humming even when Kobe went out in the first half. Shaq wanted to win...he and the Heat were very aggressive at the end of the game but the Lakers withstood the challenge. Masterful coaching by Phil. Have you noticed the Mitch haters have disappeared? We ain't bad at all. 10th best in the league according to si.com a few days ago. Our guys have great 'tudes too. Kobe's the best in the league right now but Wade is right there as well.

Saw the after game interview with Bynum - said Shaq "pogo-sticked" him. Grabbed his shoulder and pushed him down while dunking over him - bs. But so was Bynum's over exuberant cheap shot on Shaq. Did you notice how Shaq grabbed Bynum with one hand while nailing him with the forearm with the other? Bynum would have gone flying otherwise. Great move by the kid.


----------



## IbizaXL

KobeBryant08 said:


> wow theres nothing better in life for a laker fan than a victory over miami!


geez, what is it about opposing fans that makes them feel that way^^^ when their teams beat the Heat? LOL Ive seen this all season long.

I would understand if it was detroit, but the Heat?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

hahahah !!! man that video of Andrew is greeeat   


aww man if their was only a way to download that vid...

so i can take it with me everywhere igo h ahah

great play :banana:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

hahaahh aww man i can watch that vid a million times


is their anyway i can rip that vid from youtube???


----------



## jfroyam888

Kobe Kobe


----------



## Ghiman

I dont know about you guys, but i'm still working on that high from the victory over Miami, from Kobe & Shaq hugs to the Bynum dunk on Shaq. I'm still thinking of it. I'm predicting nothing but positive energy for the team for the rest of the season.


----------



## Cap

^ You read my mind Ghiman.


----------



## West44

The Shaq breakup finally being over and a huge well deserved mental victory over Miami adds up to the biggest Laker victory since Shaq Left. Watch out for the let down tomorrow against Sac.


----------



## ieatbabies

gio30584 said:


> geez, what is it about opposing fans that makes them feel that way^^^ when their teams beat the Heat? LOL Ive seen this all season long.
> 
> I would understand if it was detroit, but the Heat?


I don't know about "other teams", but the Miami game is obviously worth a lot to a lakers fan on so many more lvls than another team because of the story behind the game (shaq and the way the breakup was portrayed and the stigma in the media with the lakers as the forever underdogs to never recover from the shaq "blunder" by actually giving up a guy who demanded way more than what he was worth)


----------



## NOODLESTYLE

Shaq "The OFFENSIVE FOUL" O'neal. Look at his other hand! :dead:


----------



## LamarButler

Yea he knocked Bynum down not because of the force of the dunk, but because he cleared Drew with his off hand.


----------

